# Pics of ourselves



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

I will start the ball rolling. Pictures of the Ladies on ArcheryTalk

I am the vertically challenged lady of the two.

Saphire


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Great Idea!!*

Nice bow, Saphire! 
What kind of stabilizer do you have?

 

Anne


----------



## shirley (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey, we're all vertically challenged compared to Kirstin!

Looks like a beiter stab to me.


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Anne

Its a Beiter 36" multirod.
Shirley, do I know you?. 
Since that pic was taken I have stopped wearing the belt round the waist, being short makes my *****'s meet my middle (Thats being polite in case any of the men read this LOL).


Saphire (Christine)


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*vertically challenged*

What's the height requirement to be vertically challenged?
I'm 5'9". It's a challenge being tall, too!

 
Anne


----------



## shirley (Nov 28, 2002)

Christine......yes, know you by sight. I'm a friend of Gary Funnell and Mel Clarke from Norwich. Shoot recurve, go to lots of shoots and always do badly!


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Is anyone else going to post a pic of themselves, I don't want to be alone.


Saphire


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Is anyone else going to post a pic of themselves, I don't want to be alone.


Saphire


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey saphire!

Waiting for my pics to come back from the camera shop - trust me - I am sure we'll all follow in your footsteps! 

Denise


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Saphire,

I need to find a picture that shows more than my elbow and the back of my head at full draw!! I'll post soon ... 

Anne


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

I'll try to post one. I'm not shooting but this photo was taken in December at our State FITA Field Championships in Ft. Lauderdale, FL.


----------



## Max3000Lady (Mar 1, 2003)

*Old Pic*

This is Me with my Best Buddy at a 3D Charity Shoot (hence the X-Mas T-Shirt).

When my new bow arrives....we will get new pics. 

I'm so pleased to read your threads and would like to hook up with any Southern Cal women archers.


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

Max3000lady,

Just browing and have to comment on your archery stance, and draw length. It appears to me that the bow string is past your nose, the apex of the bow string is way too deep, your weight is on your back leg, and your body is leaning back........your draw length must be 3-4 inches too long..............ck


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

*Thanks CK,*

I seen that clayking but wasn't sure if I should say anything. I have shot the wrong draw for about I'd say 3 years and this year I found my sweet spot at 24 3/4 inch draw. Finally convinced my husband that my draw was too long and he finally convinced himself he will never have a 28" draw. Being real with short arms will make your score skyrocket even though your arrow slows down 

Samantha


----------



## Max3000 (Feb 3, 2003)

*ClayKing*

Yes, I am aware of my stance being different and where the weight is distributed and its very obvious that the draw length is too long for me. Hence the reason for me to purchase my own bow with the correct draw length. 

I will post new pic of me with new bows (yes, I ordered 2) and you can critique my form then.

The strange thing is, with all that was out of whack, I could still walk away with first place. Go Figure!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

max, draw length is as contriversial and personal a subject in archery as you can get. if it feels good to you do it your way. strings


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

*Finally!*

Here is me!

Denise


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Great form there Denise! I guess I'll have to snap a pic of me and my ole Blue Max2000. That may take a while because I am camera shy lol.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

One thing the guys always tell me while I am on the line - if you don't shoot well, you certainly don't have a problem lookin' good! LOL Thanks for the compliment, Kim! My form was something I never had to work on - it was just natural. Now - if only it would warm up.........  

Denise


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks like your fletching matches a Hoyt Sapphire!
Nice purple scope.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

LOL - rsilvers - getting the fletching colors changed tonight - 1 greyish/silver - 2 violet - violet Beiter in-nocks. LOL Did not want to beat the new ones up too much before AC. Bet you cannot wait for yours - gotta post a pic when you get it!!!! Are you trekking down to Atlantic City?

Denise


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I will post a pic tonight.

I have some other business in Atlantic city, so it would be smart of me to combine the two trips. But I am not sure.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

I went down last year just to scope out the atmosphere and how the shoot is run so I would be prepared for this year. It would be good for you and please make it a point if you do come - to meet me! I am shooting Sat 11:30 line and i will have the violet Merlin!!!


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

It is here. Very light and pretty. I did expect black limbs, and they painted them silver.

I am a big fan of silver hardware but very against silver painted things next to real aluminum as it is never really a match. So I wish they left the limbs black carbon like all the photos I saw.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

hmmmmmmm - mine are silver. Maybe you have to request the black carbon color - unless the black is the glass limbs? Not sure - what did Kevin say?


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9463&highlight=max+3000[/url]

I liked those nice black limbs, separated by the silver, and then going to the violet. It is just personal preference, but I never thought I would need to specify it since the photos were black.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

The glass limbs are black and the carbon limbs are grayish on the Merlin bows. The carbons look great on the silver bow!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

rsilvers,

Actually the photo you linked to from Kevin of the Max3000 has carbon limbs (they are carbon limbs) and just the way the pic was taken from the side makes them look black - they are silver.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Kevin replied and said they went to silver mid year last year due to heat absorption. I guess performance is everything. It makes sense.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, I have now shot it in all conditions - lol. Pouring rain, snow, heat and wind - she is an awesome bow! You'll love yours! Good luck!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Silver*

Actually I think they went to silver on the limbs because it was too difficult to produce the carbon limbs so that they were cosmetically perfect enough to clear coat. The downside is that
the silver paint is very soft and easy to scratch. My Super Nova has several scratches and chips in the silver and it is not a year old yet. Our two Max 3000's are still without scratches and I am going to try waxing the limbs with Mother's Carnuba wax which is hard when dry and see if it will help protect them. Ben told me that the problem is that the chemicals that are needed in the paint to make the finish hard are not allowed to be used in the UK. I hope they find a suitable substitute because this is the only problem I have found with the bows. I love the bows and I want to keep them looking good.
Jbird


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

JBird -

Let me know how the wax works. I have applied Pledge on my Max2000 carbon limbs - one for the water to bead if I use it in the rain (okay - as I did last Sat) but for protection. Let me know. Also, does your Merlins get a crack sound sometimes when you draw it back? Is that lack of lubrication?

Denise


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

The bow shoots well. I had two 15 year old JOAD girls (who have been shooting for years) and neither could handle the 40lbs, so there is no chance my GF can. So I will turn it down 4 turns per limb. No creaks so far. Maybe put white lithium grease on the cam spindles? People at the shop loved the bow. They liked the hard stops on the RapidCam2. And the shoot through has not been a problem for clearance for me.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

*pics*

Here's one of me. Warning...don't try this anchor with your recurve...I'm shooting barebow here. 

I shoot compound for FITA indoor and outdoor and barebow for FITA field. 

Hollywood


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

scooby ...Check your cable slide....Mine was making that sound and about drove me nuts...Then I replaced the cable slide and it fixed it...


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

LX- Shooter -

Actually, I took the original cable slide that was on the Merlin off cause it was chewing my cable up and put on a teflon one. But you might be right - I'll check it out. Try another one!

Thanks for the tip!

Denise


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I did not have a camera when my girlfriend was shooting, but she shot the Merlin. It was her first time shooting a bow ever. I was very impressed because she shot for 45 minutes and only missed the 40cm target twice (and the sight was being adjusted during all this so that was partly to blame). She was happy with the draw weight (40lbs max but set to 4 full turns out so maybe it was 30lbs). The mass weight of this bow was light, but she found that she was not used to holding her arm extended so she got tired from this. 

Her form was very good after about 20 minutes. The first few shots were not with a solid anchor. Then she had a solid anchor but it moved around. She soon got that fixed, and got the string on her nose, and then she was hitting a lot in the red. A great first day. She is a ballroom dancer so she knows how to stand up straight and keep her shoulders level.

The pic is of the MAX 3000 and her recurve (Infiniti with 26lb Synergy limbs).

Too bad that was her first and last opportunity to shoot for a while. She is starting a schedule where she works 18 hours a day for the next 19 days.

As for the bow, it is very nice but I don't think it is nicer than my black Hoyt Protec by any means. It is about equal, and $200 cheaper, and comes in funkier colors. The Hoyt is a bit more coordinated looking. I think Merlin could match this if they had black limbs with an equal finish to the Hoyt.

Hoyt has better paint on the limbs by far, and the Merlin was reported to have vastly superior limb pockets and riser machining but I don't think that is true. But is not not worse either.

The machining on my Spott-Hogg sight is much nicer than the machining on the Merlin limb pockets. But there are few things as nice as the Spott Hogg -- it is really off the charts (11 on a scale from 1-10).

This Merlin has the shoot through cables, and I like them. Neither myself nor my girlfriend had any trouble with the strings getting in the way.

Oh, the wood grips on the Merlin are way-nice, and the violet is very pretty.


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

silvers,
that is a fine looking bow (the Merlin), but it looks like you side plate is on upside-down.  It appears that the shelf for your thumb is at the bottom of the grip, instead of at the top? Maybe it's just the grain of the wood or something in the pic.....



--mike


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Mike, I saw that too but I think it is a photo glitch - the wood grain handle insert is actually rounded off flat. It does sorta look like there is some kinda of "shelf" on the wood, don't though...

Denise


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

That is the way it came. It feels correct when you hold it.

Now if I could only get my Hoyt to paper test with a bullet hole. Her Merlin did it right away with no adjustments.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Click on Draw*

I have an occasional sound when drawing the Max 3000. I have not lubed the axels yet and that cured the problem on my Super Nova. Hoyts and several other brands sometimes have a similar sound and people traced it toe the ends of the limbs rubbing the limb pockets. They greased the end of the limbs with silicone grease and the sound disappeared. When I get around to lubing the axels, I will tell you if that cured mine. I will look for you at Atlantic City. Suzi and I will probably be the only couple walking around with a gold and a silver Max 3000.
Jbird


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Silvers, your last post says it all. Good shooting.
Dylan


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Ok...here it is...the real XXX Bow Ho...

Nothing stops the obsessed archer...not even the Denver snowstorm!


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

You most be a cool lady, brrrrr
but if you love archery nothing will stop you. 
nice picture.
\\ jari


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Jeminy Christmas!!! You make me cold just looking at that. Good Looking bow and great form for the cold. Nice belt buckle.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hard core definetly hard core. You coming to the national field xxx? or is it too close to the world trials?


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Jim C,

Yep, I have every intention of going to the National Field. Ohio is hosting it, right? What kind of terrain are we looking at? Last year in Spokane was pretty tough but it was also a world trials event. I was blessed to make the team to go to Australia. I was the alternate for the France indoor champs and I hope to make the target team for New York. One arrow at a time, right?


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Is that a cam for a belt buckle???? If so coool


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

xxx: the course is slightly different then the one used at the same venue to pick the 96 world team since Don Casteel's in laws sold some of the property. The current course is basically on a creek bed in the hilly part of central-eastern Ohio. Essentially two ridges-the targets are set up and down the faces of the creek bed. Some of the more "interesting" shots in the last two shoots there include a "bat cave" -a short 20cm marked distance shot in the creek almost straight up followed by a fifty meter shot in the same creek at about a 30% elevation. another one on the unmarked is a long shot almost straight down. Unlike the 2000 utah shoot (which most people said was the roughest ever-especially for those of us not acclimated to 10,000 feet elevation) Don will have a fair amount of shots on the same plane-not the every shot a climb or a descent as was the case in Utah. Darrell Pace said that as of 1996 it was the toughest course in the US but the stuff in Utah -as Jay Barrs said-made Don's look like a parking lot-a bit hyperbolic but you don't have to deal with thin air. Probably hot and humid. The northern region and the Junior USAT is that same weekend so I suspect turnout will be light


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Jim C,

Thanks for the info. I look forward to the challenge. My true love is field because I love mountain climbing , hiking and camping, in other words, the outdoors. FITA target is great too but I love the change of scenery that field offers. I wish more people got involved with FITA Field. 

Being part of the US Team at the World Field Champs in Australia was, without a doubt, one of the most exciting experiences I've ever had in archery and the course was fun too (except all the kangaroo doo). "Hollywood" who also posted her photo was on the team too! 

This was a 55 meter shot that was one of the toughest shots on the course due to the sun and angle. I cleaned it in the 1/16th round and made it to the semi-finales. 

Oh, LX Shooter. My buckle is indeed a cam. I make cambelts and sell them to afford my addiction. I hope to have a website soon.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok, heres a picture from earlier this evening. May 5th 2003. Up here in canada, we have to deal with spring snow storms. LOL


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

*HEY XXXBowHo*

I sent you a PM!!!


----------



## imdapatriot (Apr 28, 2003)

*It's me*

This is my first post here.
I would imagine I shoot with a few of you gals on the 3-D and Field circuits.
Here's a picture taken of me goofing off.
See you guys out there!
I'll be in Bedford next weekend . . . holla!
Chris


----------



## imdapatriot (Apr 28, 2003)

*it's me . . . again*

Here's one of me shooting, but it's not a good angle.


----------

